# Growing berries in Texas



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

I couldn't find this in another thread, sorry if y'all have answered this already. I am wondering which are the best berries to grow here in Texas? (we live in the humid southeastern part) 
I'm an amateur gardener so the harder it is to kill the better  I'll also take any other advice on growing any food here- my thumb is not green- yet! But I am determined and y'all's help is appreciated


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

What kind of berries? Brazos are great blackberries for the Gulf Coast area. Comanche seem to do well. If you want to grow blueberries, look for a southern type sold at nurseries or garden centers. I can't help you with raspberries. I have never grown them here. For strawberries, Chandlers grow great!

Gardening in Texas is a challenge for sure! If you PM me, I can give you other veggies that grow well for me here. It was a huge learning curve after living in Virginia my whole life where you basically throw seeds on the ground and they grow.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Dewberries and blackberries grow wild all over the place in my area of north TX.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Goggle your county extension agent, you should find a list of specific varieties of each berry that does well in your county. You can also find info on planting dates, etc.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm going to find out pretty quick if Red Raspberries will grow in North Texas, Gypsysue brought me a start of them this weekend.

I have high hopes for them and if they will grow and produce, I will post the progress. In this area just about the only berries that will grow and produce well are Blackberries and Brazos Berries.


----------

